# Camatillo burl?



## Damienw (May 11, 2014)

Hey there everyone, I was just wondering whether anyone on here has ever seen any camatillo/mexican kingwood burl (or even regular kingwood burl) and if so, whether you might possibly have/be able to spare any pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Damienw (May 12, 2014)

I think this is probably the closest i've seen to anything resembling burl in camatillo online thus far...and its really not much, considering i've got a 4 1/2 foot board with the same kind of figuring on it (that i definitely wouldnt consider burl)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 12, 2014)




----------



## phinds (May 12, 2014)

As you can see on my site, that kind of "irregular grain" figure is not even really "irregular" in camatillo, it's almost the norm, and yes you are right that it is not in any way a burl. Many of the rosewood trees do this kind of thing, as does bocote.

I've never seen a camatillo burl but I assume they must exist, even if they are very rare. Hm ... now that I look, I see that I have never run across any pics of burl in regular kingwood either.

SOME of the rosewoods do get burls thought so I still assume that they exist even if rare. Bet they are pretty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

